# Neue Bugfixes und Sicherheitskorrekturen für Mac OS X



## Newsfeed (1 Juli 2008)

Mit Mac OS X 10.5.4 bringt Apple einige Bugfixes sowie Verbesserungen bei Stabilität und Performance. In Mac OS X 10.5.x und 10.4.x schließt Apple zudem 13 Sicherheitslücken.

Weiterlesen...


----------

